

Ask HN: What tools do you use to save interesting UI/UX you find on-line?  - nibo

Do you use any tool like LittleSnapper to save interesting UI/UX solutions or images for your next project? Do you save them on your desktop or in the cloud?
======
munsonbh
I don't trust software or web solutions to manage files for me in a consistent
manner over the long length of time I want to keep things. Software dies, web
sites die, but directories are always there.

I use a browser plugin to capture the complete page, then I save it to a
DropBox directory with the URL and timestamp included in the file name. The
plugin I currently use is "Awesome Screenshot" for Chrome:
<http://awesomescreenshot.com/>

~~~
nibo
Thanks for your feedback!

------
jordhy
I use kippt.com. This allows me to save the URL, add comments, etc.

